# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Bohrlehre für Fritschi

## georg

Hallo allerseits,

gibt es eigentlich oder hat irgendwer eine Bohrlehre für die Fritschi Diamir (Explorer, Freeride) zum runterladen als pdf oder so?

Für die naxo gibts das auf der Homepage, bei Fritschi finde ich das nicht. Früher haben die auch eine (edit: Papierbohrlehre) beigelegt, jetzt offenbar nicht mehr.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu blöd eine zu finden.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wie auch immer, ich gehe jetzt Skifahren, aber noch mit der alten Bindung.  :Frown:  Habe jetzt keine Lust das auszumessen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Noch eine Frage: Fährt jemand von euch den HEAD Monster 78 in 165cm Länge? Falls ja, könntet ihr mir das Maß von der vorderen Schaufel bis zur Skimitte mitteilen? Bei meinen Skiern ist die Skimitte nämlich nicht markiert (Vorserie) und mein Kontakt bei Head nicht mehr erreichbar.
Danke!

----------


## Rüdiger

Bindung draufhalten und bohren...

Hab ich schon mal gemacht und ging gut.

Ist jedoch relativ heikel, da der bewegliche Bindungsteil ja genau hinten "einrasten" muss.

Aber es geht...

Was wär mit Lochbild auf einem gebohrten Ski abpausen?

----------


## georg

> Bindung draufhalten und bohren...


 Ja, das will ich mir halt ersparen weil wie du selber sagst das Hinterteil genau passen muß. Aber wenn ich nix krieg muß ich das eh so machen.

Ich finde das total ägerlich. Früher lag bei den Diamier eine Papierbohrlehre bei, da hat man einfach durchgekörnt, geschaut dass der Bohrer mittig läuft und gut wars. Bei naxo kriegst du auch eine mit und auf der Heimseite kannst dus runterladen. Nur Fritschi scheint das nicht mehr hergeben zu wollen. Bei der Bindung lag nur eine bescheuerte Anleitung bei, auf der Heimseite kannst du dir nur bescheuerte Packlisten für den Tourenrucksack runterladen,  :Fore Head Slap:  aber keine Bohrlehre und auf emails reagieren die nicht.  :Mad: 

Leider hab ich keine Diamir Bohrschablone mehr die hab ich mir nicht aufgehoben. Dachte ja nicht, dass die bald unter die Zensur fallen wird.  :Frown: 

edit: Hab die eh online erstanden, weil ich zu faul war ins Geschäft zu fahren. Schick' ich das Ding einfach zurück mit dem Hinweis "Lag keine Bohrschablone bei" und nehm mir eine naxo auf ebay.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## OLB_EMan

hab die schablone selbst noch net probiert und die bindung liegt noch rum ...  
aber passt vielleicht ja  
bei der duke war ne schablone dabei ... bei der fritschi net  :Rolleyes:

----------


## georg

Hey cool! Danke!  :Way To Go: 
Sogar mit Maßen, da kann ich das ganze ins CAD reinklopfen und an den Ski anpassen.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Fritschi hat sich jetzt doch bei mir gemeldet und mir geschrieben, dass Bohrschablonen weder beigelegt noch an Endkunden weitergegeben werden, mehr oder weniger weil die Leute dafür zu blöd sind.

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich entschlossen Fritschi doch wieder sein zu lassen. Marker und naxo haben mehr Vertrauen in Ihre Kunden.

----------

